# What kibble for picky eater?



## Voltige (Sep 8, 2014)

My 15 weeks old spoo is a reluctant eater most of the time. She only picked at her kibble from the breeder (Purina something) and the vet was alarmed at how thin she was after we'd had her for a couple weeks. (she was in decent weight at her initial "bring home" appointment). So we switched to the food I have my papillons on, Nature's Variety instinct with the freeze dried raw chunks, and also started adding some raw food to her meals. She's doing better but is still on the thin side. At 15 weeks she's just 17.7 pounds.

What kibble do your picky eaters go for? I'd like to stay grain free if possible, but would consider something that's at least corn free. She's not really enthusiastic about Ziwi Peak, which is my go-to for picky papillons.

Help?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

For a while there, my guy would only eat Purina Beyond Chicken/Barley- I was desperate! The food actually has a good nutrient profile and he did just fine on it- I can't tell a difference in him condition/coat wise than the fancier foods other than 1. he actually eats it, and 2. he's put on weight! 
Other picky dogs also like Bil-Jac dry. I know they aren't "4 or 5 start" but if they're eating it and putting on weight, it's 10 stars to me! LOL

Good luck


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Our trainer has us giving Bil-Jac frozen food as training treats. Molly loves it. It's soft and easily consumed on the fly during practice sessions. She's much less enthusiastic about the various expensive kibbles she's been offered (especially on days where we've done lots of training - surprise!). You might give the Bil-Jac frozen a try if you get desperate. I'm sure it's essentially doggie junk food, but it might help to whet your dog's appetite a little. I've only been able to find it at Walmart (in the people frozen-food section, in a yellow brick-shaped bag). I detest going there, so bought the big bag, thawed it once and divided into small ziplocs, and refroze. Probably a no-no, but no negative repercussions so far...


----------



## Voltige (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks!

I'll have to look for Frozen Bil-Jac. I almost don't care if it's doggy junk food if it helps get a little weight on her. Training is so difficult because she's just so "meh" about food. And she's not particularly toy driven yet either. We are working on it, but tugging only really happens after a bath with a towel, or when she's got the "zoomies" ..... I'm hoping things improve as she gets a little older. I know I had the not-eating/weight struggles with my young papillons and they are doing quite well in middle age now, lol


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My picky eater loves Orijen Fish, Honest Kitchen Zeal (fish based) and just about any variety of Stella and Chewy's. He also likes raw chicken wings... and the most disgusting of all, tripe. I can stand to feed the canned Green Cow canned. When he starts to get ribby, I will add canned sardines to his kibble and he gobbles up everything. Of course, for whatever reason my spoo is fish crazy.... unless some rabbit is available, then the fish doesn't exist! I have noticed that my picky eater is a lot less picky when another dog is waiting to eat his leftovers, ha-ha! Can you imagine the look you would get when you asked your neighbor if you could borrow his dog to entice your dog into eating?


----------



## Bellakins (Oct 13, 2014)

My Oliver is 17 weeks old and he's being a pain about eating too!! I have no idea what to even offer.. I;ve taken samples from work.. 

Purevita, Eagle pack, Nutrisource, And he wont eat kibble unless there;s wet food on it....... and now he's just picking out pieces with wet food on it... He's already on the thin side and we offer 6 cups a day...

Our other resident dog has food allergies so we are looking for something that when he spills... or flips his dish.. she can have a few bites and not be sick for three days.UGH! We;re stuck too!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I add a crumble of Stella & Chewy's dried topping, rabbit is a huge hit, to Buck's moistened Infinia kibble. (Infinia is Purina's holistic, grain free kibble). I had two 40 lb. bags of this kibble, the breeder's recommendation, when I brought him home so I was determined he was going to eat it. I think some of the puppy pickiness is just due to their exciting new lives. Buck would still rather play than tuck into his kibble. I know this is worrisome. Wishing you good luck on finding the magic combination.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

My poodle isn't picky, but my cats are. My solution to this is to find sample bags so they can try it before I commit. Usually, I can find them at smaller, boutique style pet stores or sometimes the local agway or feed store. 

Another thing helpful to know is that Petco will give you a refund if you bring back a bag of food your pet won't eat.


----------



## Lynnie (Jun 10, 2014)

Charlie is picky and I worry he isn't eating enough, although his weight is good, the vet isn't worried, and he has plenty of energy (too much sometimes :devil. Guess mom's worry. The breeder had him on Royal Canin and I've stuck with that but I just bought some Taste of the Wild to try. I'm hoping maybe less grain and increased protein will appeal more. I have some refrigerated food that looks like something I would eat but it's expensive and I use it for treats. So hopefully this will do the trick.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Voltige said:


> My 15 weeks old spoo is a reluctant eater most of the time. She only picked at her kibble from the breeder (Purina something) and the vet was alarmed at how thin she was after we'd had her for a couple weeks. (she was in decent weight at her initial "bring home" appointment). So we switched to the food I have my papillons on, Nature's Variety instinct with the freeze dried raw chunks, and also started adding some raw food to her meals. She's doing better but is still on the thin side. At 15 weeks she's just 17.7 pounds.
> 
> What kibble do your picky eaters go for? I'd like to stay grain free if possible, but would consider something that's at least corn free. She's not really enthusiastic about Ziwi Peak, which is my go-to for picky papillons.
> 
> Help?


Wow, she _is_ picky. I've never seen a dog turn their nose up at Ziwi Peak. Maybe she just doesn't want to eat kibble. 

pr


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sometimes with pups, it's not so much the food but the size of the kibble and it's hardness. Their mouth hurts because of teething! Have you tried soaking the kibble with a little low sodium chicken or beef broth? Also chunks of raw meat or chicken are easier to chew too! I thought Molly was a picky eater because she would only eat if I fed her table (soft) food or raw chicken but it was only a hurting mouth that was keeping her from eating her kibble...............she eats ANY kibble now!!!


----------



## TerryLynn (Oct 25, 2014)

*picky eater*

My Standard is 18 weeks old and we have switched from Iams (wouldn't eat it unless I put some warm water in it) to Purina pro plan, and health science diet. so far he just loves them both. think he just got tired of the Iams. he weights 35 lbs.!!! guess that's normal. lol


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

I ditto what MollyMuiMa said. I've had luck getting a picky eater to eat by adding hot water to their food and mashing it up once it cools. The grain free doesn't make a "gravy" the way the other dog food does though. The Bil Jac puppy food is what Daphne's breeder had her on and what we are transitioning off of. I make a gravy from it and then sprinkle in the dry of the new GF kibble.

For my picky adult (Desi), I will still do this but I only do a small amount wet / mashed and then still add the rest dry. Better for the teeth than just all wet.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

My 10 yr. old miniature is super picky. She reminds me of a gazelle....lean and fast...:act-up:

What I have done for her is:

She gets TOTW kibble, and I always either put some canned in with her kibble, or she gets some table food mixed in....I make homemade soups,
cassaroles, chicken dinners, etc. This way, I know exactly what additives she is getting. I always use a lot of veggies in my food....it works great, she gets her goodies from the dog food, plus I know exactly what she gets in the homemake food....
She looks great, feels great, and is in really good condition...especially for a senior dog.
It works for her....


----------



## mother4 (Jun 8, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> For a while there, my guy would only eat Purina Beyond Chicken/Barley- I was desperate! The food actually has a good nutrient profile and he did just fine on it- I can't tell a difference in him condition/coat wise than the fancier foods other than 1. he actually eats it, and 2. he's put on weight!
> Other picky dogs also like Bil-Jac dry. I know they aren't "4 or 5 start" but if they're eating it and putting on weight, it's 10 stars to me! LOL
> 
> Good luck


Yes that's how I feel my picky eater will almost always eat a full portion of bil-jac - it's 10 stars to me too


----------

